# Rare Artefakte mehrmals ausbuddeln



## Vidocq (24. März 2013)

Hi!

Wie der Thementitel schon vermuten lässt, wollte ich wissen, ob man rare Artefakte mehrmals ausgraben kann oder nur einmal? In erster Linie denke ich dabei natürlich an die Waffen...

LG,
Vidocq


----------



## ThoWeib (24. März 2013)

Soweit mir bekannt, kann man den raren Kram nur einmal pro Charakter ausgraben. Wenn du also die Waffen mehrmals haben möchtest, bräuchtest du entsprechend viele Archäologen.


----------



## Vidocq (24. März 2013)

Hi!

Klingt logisch...
Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort!

LG,
Vidocq


----------



## Dagonzo (24. März 2013)

Da die meisten Sachen insbesondere die Waffen Accountgebunden sind, reicht es wenn man sie 1x hat. Du kannst sie ja jeder Zeit zu einem anderen Char schicken


----------



## Xidish (24. März 2013)

Es geht ihm wahrscheinlich nicht um das Verschicken - sondern - wie oben halt steht - Waffen 2x zu haben.
Vom bloßen Verschicken bekommt z.B. ein Schurke auch nicht u.a. 2 x die Dolche, Schwerter oder Äxte. 

Wie oben beschrieben - will man sie 2x haben sollte 2 Chars den Beruf ausüben.

*ps.* Dasselbe gilt scheinbar auf für so einige Schätze Pandarias.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. März 2013)

Die meisten Waffen (eigentlich alle ka.?) haben den Zusatz "einmalig" oder "einmalig anlegbar"

Einmalig: Man darf es pro Char nur 1x im Inventar haben.
Einmalig anlegbar: Man darf es zwar mehrmals im Iventar haben aber nur 1x anlegen.

Heist also ein Char kann eigentlich immer nur eine der Waffen haben bzw. anlegen. 
Also eigentlich egal wieviel Chars du hast die Archäologie können, es bringt dir so oder so nichts.


----------



## campino76 (27. März 2013)

also wenns um 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht.. die kann man 2mal anlegen.. hab mit denen meinen verstärker durch nordend gelevelt


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2013)

Ich schrieb ja auch die "meisten" Waffen, was also nicht bedeutet das alle damit gemeint sind bzw. wusste es nicht genau. Habe auch keine Lust die komplette Datenbank danach zu durchstöbern. Das kann ja jemand machen dem es auch wirklich interessiert , wie z.B. dem TE.
Beim aktuellen Content ist meines Wissen sowas aber gar nicht erst dabei, zumindest bis jetzt noch nicht. Mit Patch 5.3 könnte sich das ja ändern, da wieder einige Sachen dazu kommen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Xidish (29. März 2013)

Die einzige Rar-Waffe, die mit 5.2 bei den Mantis ins Spiel gekommen ist
und die man 2x tragen kann, ist der




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel mehr Waffen findet man durch das Suchen der Schätze Pandarias.


----------



## campino76 (2. April 2013)

oh.. sehr cool.. da müsst ich doch glatt mal wieder bissal buddeln


----------



## Vidocq (4. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Die einzige Rar-Waffe, die mit 5.2 bei den Mantis ins Spiel gekommen ist
> und die man 2x tragen kann, ist der
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, aber das Schwert ist meines Wissens das einzige 365er (also ein Schwert auf Hero-Niveau) ab Lvl 85 tragbar. Von Daher finde ich doch recht interessant, da ich noch sowohl Krieger als auch Todeskrieger zu leveln hab...

Danke für die Infos nochmal!

LG,
Vidocq

Edit: Also es geht mit zwei Chars... Hab das Schwert jetzt das zweite Mal zusammen gebastelt


----------

